# Honda EX7 generaor



## 105622 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi All,
I have just purchased one of these Honda EX7 Suitcase generators and am going to a site next week without a hook up - can I use this to power to MH electrics (plug into the back )and does it have enough power - is it quiet enough to use on a site ?

Any advice on generators would be gratefully received

Thanks
Simon


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi simon I believe the hondas are very quiet but most sites have rules for when you can and can't run gennys. Typically 8am-10pm

As for power, most RV's have at least 3kw gennys, this is to power the aircon. If you don't use that then its just lights, fridge and charger so I reckon 1kw would be enough.

Olley


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Genny*

I think your EX7 is only 700watts, ok for lights , fridge, Tv, wont run toaster kettle etc, just plug your mains lead in....make sure everything is off in van before you plug in... Used honda Gennys for years on daily basis in buisness and are quiet and very reliable , change the oil regularly it will run forever..


----------

